# Antenna wire



## xxjakexx (Aug 30, 2008)

So I basically just rewired the entire sound system in my maxima. All except for the antenna wire, because its strange with two prongs, I have an extra normal sony style antenna plug sitting around, would I be able to splice that into the other one, or does it have two prongs for a reason.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

the 2 prongs are for the diversity antenna system. for about $10 you can get an adapter and avoid the splicing.
FWIW I have at least one spare adapter if you are interested.


----------

